# Probefahrt gesucht: Meta TR 29, Größe L, Ddorf, NRW



## prahn (16. August 2021)

Hallo!

Ich will mir ein Commencal Meta TR 29 kaufen, würde mich aber gerne vorher mal auf das Bike setzen.
Gibts hier jemanden im Großraum Düsseldorf, der ein Meta TR 29 in Größe L fährt?

Fahre seit knapp 4 Jahren ein Canyon Neuron...

Gruß,
Ingo


----------



## derAndre (17. August 2021)

Hey Ingo,

in Altenberg gibt es eins. Mein .

Kannste Dich gerne mal drauf setzen und ne Runde rollen.

Bis später
der André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prahn (17. August 2021)

Hi Andre!

Hey, wie cool... vielen Dank. 
Melde mich per PM.


----------



## Scorpio75 (24. August 2021)

Nabend,

hab den Thread grad gesehen ist ja noch nicht so alt ich spiele mit dem gleichen Gedanken ebenfalls in L könnte man sich eventuell mit einklinken? 😅

VG Maik


----------



## derAndre (25. August 2021)

Wegen mir. Wir haben grob September ins Auge gefasst in Altenberg. Ich kann das jetzt auch schon ein bisschen spezifizieren, denn vom 03. bis zum 11. oder so bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich in den Alpen also ginge es erst danach.


----------



## Scorpio75 (25. August 2021)

Klingt super wenn es passt bin ich dabei 👍😊


----------

